# Heart-Healthy Apple Coffee Cake - LF



## Filus59602 (Dec 27, 2002)

Heart-Healthy Apple Coffee Cake - 
Recipe source: Better Homes and Gardens®.

10 Servings 

With only 5 grams of fat, this coffee cake can be served with no regrets. 

Prep: 25 min Cook: 30 min 

2/3 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup whole wheat flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups peeled, cored, and finely chopped apple (2 large), such as Jonathan or Granny Smith 
1/4 cup frozen or refrigerated egg product, thawed 
3/4 cup sugar 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts or pecans 
1/4 cup applesauce 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon whole wheat flour 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 tablespoon margarine 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts or pecans 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 

1. Lightly coat a 9-inch round baking pan with cooking spray; set aside. In a medium bowl combine the 2/3 cup all-purpose flour, 1/2 cup whole wheat flour, baking soda, the 1 teaspoon cinnamon, and salt; set aside. 

2. In a large mixing bowl toss together the chopped apple and egg product. Stir in the 3/4 cup sugar, the 1/4 cup nuts, and applesauce. Add flour mixture and stir just until combined. Pour batter into prepared pan. For topping, stir together the brown sugar, the remaining all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, and cinnamon. Cut in margarine until crumbly. Stir in remaining 1/4 cup chopped nuts. Sprinkle topping over batter in pan. 

3. Bake in 350 degree F oven for 30 to 35 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool in pan for 10 minutes. Remove from pan and serve warm. Makes 10 servings. 

Make-Ahead Tips: Cool coffee cake completely. Wrap in foil and place in airtight freezer container or plastic freezer bag. Seal, label, and freeze up to 1 month. Thaw at room temperature for 2 hours. Or, reheat by placing frozen, wrapped coffee cake in 300 degree F. oven for 30 minutes. 

1 serving equals: Calories 203; Fat 5g (Saturated 1g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 207mg; Carbohydrate 37g; Dietary Fiber 2g; Protein 4g 


For more Heart-Healthy & Diabetic recipes check out my NEW site:  

>>>>>HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003<<<<

http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

